# Anyone any experience with Shilajit?



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Was just randomly scanning around, you know how it is, always looking for supps or things that might help.

Found this stuff - Wiki Page - and thought it could be beneficial on a diet.

Anyone every used it, or have any experiences? Certianly ticks a lot of interesting boxes, ie used for centuries for boosting strength/endurance etc... wondering if it could be a viable ephedrine substitute?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

This is included in Chaparral Labs Manimal - it's also in a few other off the shelf formulas and seems to be gaining popularity in the US.


----------

